# Hunting in unit 47



## tlenzmeier (Apr 3, 2011)

This is my first year turkey hunting and was unable to get a tag for the unit I wanted and familiar with. According to the game and fish website all the WMA have no turkeys in this unit. Anyone located in this area know if any are on PLOTS or other public land that have birds on them? Any information would be useful. Unit 47 covers Stutsman, Kidder, Foster, Eddy, Wells, and Sheridan. Unable to get out there to talk to land owners, and wouldn't even know where to start if I did. Thanks Much.


----------

